# Whew !!!!.. Finally finished it....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MAN !!! What a job.. 14" acacia wood cheese tray. about 2" deep with granite cutting circle in the bottom.. Think it came out right nice......








(j/k, of course...ya know I can't make squat that ain't long and skinny and writes purty good... Just thought you might enjoy...and might get some ideas (MTStringer..you lookin' ?) for some new projects. It actually is a Christmas gift to me for my loyalty and volume at Rice Epicurean Market..and now they are shutting the place down...Dang !!!!!hwellh well..) 

Just a glimpse of something I think is beautiful..and might give MTS and GalvBay and some of you 'major turners' some ideas...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not bad for $40,000 in "loyalty".







Looks good and should come in handy.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Viejo....you could knock that project easily in a weekend!! You have the talent and the 'eye' now. I hope your mandrel isn't 'fused' into your spindle after those thousands of pens. Go down to Woodcraft and get yourself a turning block of some nice wood and get after it. You can do it! gb


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That looks great, JIm. I don't think I am worthy of such a project. I have visions of a router run-a-way! :-(


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very very nice. Did you make the granite cutting board?


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Dammmnn Jim...

Tell me it ain't so...the Rice Epicurean Market is going down? 

I don't get out that way too often, but it was always a stop before heading back North to Kingwood.

Any reason for the close?

J(oe)LD

By the way, very nice job of lathe work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Joe...it seems Mr Cohen and Mr Levy don't wanna be in the grocery bidness no more. They are gonna convert to 'Real Estate Icons"... They are closing four of their five stores this month. Seems they own the land on which those four are located and they are going to lease the space back to some 'mini whole foods' I never heard of . They ARE keeping the store on Fountainview open because they don't own that land and can't get out of the lease...LOL. Dunno how long the lease has to go but when it's up..NADA MAS....

Shore gonna miss 'em.. Been a Post Oak customer for 40 years...know and like all the folks there and they have always been wonderful to me.. Time marches on, I guess....


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Very, VERY nice.


----------

